# Aftermarket Brute Force Axles- Which are you using and why?



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm trying to get a consensus on which axles are not only the most durable but also the most cost effective.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm using gorilla axles because they are the only ones who make them for my lift.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Currently running Gorilla rears and factory fronts due to having broke a rear axle before and Rhino axles hadnt came out yet so went with Gorillas which are about $350 each. You can almost get 2 Rhino Axles (less than $200 ea.) for the cost of 1 Gorilla Axle...havnt heard anything bad about them yet and I know one of the sponsors on here sells them to MIMB members at a discounted price. 
Ordered the a new Catvos 6" Lift that will also be running Gorillas...but they cost about $450 each for that lift.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ that's the bad part of owning a lift. if you need a complete axle they $450 a pop!
You can order the rebuild kits $135 each.


----------



## TC Powersports (Jan 22, 2010)

Twisted Custom Powersports sells Rhino brand axles. Give us a shout if you would like pricing or to make the purchase.

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------

